
13 miles of typography  on Broadway, from a to Z - Thevet
http://www.hopesandfears.com/hopes/culture/design/216855-typography-of-broadway-from-a-to-z
======
Eric_WVGG
This is a remarkable lesson in how interesting and exciting type can be once
you get out of the Helvetica / Times / Web 2.0 mindset.

------
deoptimo
I get tired of NY headlines pushing their city as the centre of the known
world. So many major cities have a "Broadway".

------
teddyh
> _" Notice that the ampersand is also drawn in reverse,"_

No it isn’t?

~~~
caipre
"Most apparent is the backwards 'Q', which Samarskaya surmises might have been
an accident due to _painting the lettering from inside._"

~~~
teddyh
_All_ the letters are painted from the inside; what, then, is special about
the ampersand?

~~~
caipre
I suppose just that it can be difficult to get an ampersand right drawing it
straight-on, let alone in reverse. The painter accidentally painted the "Q"
backwards (forwards, relative to them); it probably took some concentration to
get the ampersand correct.

